# MAD Piranha's P's



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Check out pictures of MAD piranha's piranhas!!!





fish01.JPG
52.12 Kb





fish02.JPG
50.84 Kb





fish03.JPG
51.88 Kb





piranha2.JPG
50.79 Kb





piranha3.JPG
57.28 Kb





piranha4.JPG
47.98 Kb





piranha5.JPG
56.04 Kb


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will be adding an image management program in for people to use so they dont have to f*ck with Yahoo anymore...ill let you know when it is installed. I cant work on the page too much this weekend....


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Nice pics Mad, but where are the P's. I know they are probably all hiding because of those damn lights. Turn the lights off and they all come out. Anyway, remember to post that feeding vid once you figure out what you're going to feed them....Looks like your tank is clearing up 

Xenon, Image management sounds like a winner. Thanks


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

WOW look at all those P huddling together ... alot of feeders in there too


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

How big is that tank??


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Awesome tank, you havent lost any p's yet.. also how much you spend on food for all them, they must eat a lot.


----------

